# Help need advice



## skatre (Aug 19, 2014)

I wanted to setup the tank below but im afraid that the stand might not be able to take the weight. The tank below is 2ft x 1ft x 1ft. Is it just me or is it gonna be fine? Does anyone has experience with regards to this? Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

skatre said:


> I wanted to setup the tank below but im afraid that the stand might not be able to take the weight. The tank below is 2ft x 1ft x 1ft. Is it just me or is it gonna be fine? Does anyone has experience with regards to this? Thanks a lot for your help.


The stand will support two of the 24" tanks no problem. My only potential concern with the bottom one as shown is what it is resting on - I can't tell if the front and back of the tank are resting on the rails. If the shelf is made out of plywood or particle board, it might bow over time if the front and back of the tank are not supported on the stand rails.


----------



## skatre (Aug 19, 2014)

The tank at the top is a 36" and the one under it is 24". The tank below is sitting on the rails of the stand. Havent filled it with water yet.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Ah, I understand now.

You are good to go!


----------



## skatre (Aug 19, 2014)

I will fill it up later and see whats gonna happen. Thanks for your help!


----------

